# Running Baits



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys...got a kayak question...been shark huntin' for a while now  and am sick of all the piers and people so now i have started just relaxin' on the beach with some beers and fishin' the surf and just started runnin shark baits out with a rental kayak  now i am interested in getting a kayak but have researched and found them to be expensive but have run across some really nice inflatables...now i know if i was fishing out of them i would never go for it but it would be used just for running baits out maybe 300-400 yds...could you guys give me some feedback and let me know if they are durable and worthy of my time...thanks


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd like to know the same exact thing...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Most of the mid to high end kayaks are used as a craft to fish out from. That is why people invest into them, their life depends on it. Imagine sitting on a plastic tupperware for 3 to 6 hours in a 3 to 6 feet swell and you have a 40 inch cow on the other end of the line... you probaly want something safe and comfortable.

If you are interested in getting a kayak for dragging out bait, I would suggest looking at kayak fishing sites for used kayaks. These kayaks probaly start from 300 and up. Don't forget your PFD!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

if'n yer just yakkin baits...BPS Main Stream yak is yer best option.....

cheap , affordable....and if If I owned one...I deffinetly put it through tha test....

Used : $150-$200 / that' with tha paddle

New : $300.00....I think thats what the price was in tha summer


Don't skimp on the PFD////yer life ain't werth tha savings!


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

I can't see spending $300 and up for a used kayak that I'll ONLY be using for "dragging" baits out... So do you personally have any experience with these inflatable yaks or least seen one in action? I've been looking at a two seater that is 10'6" x 31" with a 400lbs rating.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

im looking at the same one as fstrthnu...just a simple go out 300 yds "dump" bait come back...in a timely matter...also what is a PFD?? i keep seeing people talking about them..i am somewhat intelligent and realize its some kind of protection device in case you flip  ...someone school me up...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Personal Flotation Device, aka Life Jackets. Don't leave a shore without it.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

thats what i assumed...life jackets...fstrthnu cant swim so he usually wears 2 and water wings around his arms and puts a water noodle in the yak...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*A reply I wrote for another post on the NC forum (300yd)*

With 300 +yd of line out, just how much of that line is going to be laying on the sand. IF you are out past the bar and deep enough it is easy to imagine a lot of line laying across the bar and becoming prone to abrasion. Also are you going to be able to keep up with a large fish that takes you down the beach. How many tangles in a crowd?

Reason I ask is we did "yak" out some baits into the surf this spring and encountered these very problems due to having so much line out.

Granted if you could do it from a pier where you are elevated far enough to keep your line from rubbing in the sand you might be ok, but from the surf we experienced break off after breakoff due to the abrasion of the line against the sand.

If you find the right section of beach, you might be all right- where we were (buxton, behind the hotels) it turned out to be a waste of time


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*you mentioned*

shark fishing, so I'm thinking ocean and not Bay. I just don't know how an inflatable would stand up to repeated launches and reentry from the surf. If carrying bloody baits for sharks, I'd hate to get out there 300 yds and find out my last reentry caused a leak in the inflatable, that would not be a good feeling with sharks around and bait on board. No amount of financial savings is worth the risk- IMO


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Spend a little more and get something that you can fish out of too. Come on over to the dark side.... The water's fine.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

I shark fish with screamin'reels on a pretty regular basis...and to answer your questions, surf cat, we fish with 80lb class tackle and don't have a problem with the bars on the beach we fish. And no worry about crowds either, I think last friday there was ONE guy drum fishing that only stayed for couple of hours. Although I haven't had the pleasure of hooking into something 8' plus we have had pretty good luck with the 6'-8' range, only loosing a couple due to operator error. (I can't swim very good, but screamin'reels can't fight a fish worth a damn  ) 

I see your point that it would really suck to get out there and find out that your sinking  . But, back to the original question; how do these inflatable yaks do in the ocean? Minus the 'hole' sinking thing...Are they stable? Are they fast?


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

notso said:


> Spend a little more and get something that you can fish out of too. Come on over to the dark side.... The water's fine.



I would if I could man, but being a former marine/college student doesn't really support it. :--| Maybe you guys can convince screamin'reels to buy a nice yak? (make sure you guys tell him he needs a two seater  )


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

have you ever seen an inflatable kayak in the ocean that cost under 200 dollars? I know there are BIC inflatable kayaks but they are expensive boats. 

Transporting bloody bait in an inflatable kayak while fishing for shark does not sound too safe...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> if'n yer just yakkin baits...BPS Main Stream yak is yer best option.....
> 
> cheap , affordable....and if If I owned one...I deffinetly put it through tha test....
> 
> ...



used 200-250
new 400+ at bps or dicks


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> have you ever seen an inflatable kayak in the ocean that cost under 200 dollars? I know there are BIC inflatable kayaks but they are expensive boats.
> 
> Transporting bloody bait in an inflatable kayak while fishing for shark does not sound too safe...


I've never seen any inflatables in the ocean...the ones I was looking at are less than half that price...


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

screw it im getting a wet suit and a harpoon and a bottle of jack :--|


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa... now you are talking!!  Make sure you base yourself with some bunker blood before you take the plunge...


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

screamin'reels said:


> screw it im getting a wet suit and a harpoon and a bottle of jack :--|



No your not dave...your too scared, that's why you run over to me after you've caught something and make me take the hook out...   Did you decide what your buying?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> used 200-250




Used ,by me ,with everyhing included:$175.00.....Sold to NTKG : $200.00  

I know yall asians have a ton of money


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

im not buying anything john...i spent all my money on your mom last night...but now i have some fat bait prime for the pickins...guaranteed 8 footer in no time


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Used ,by me ,with everyhing included:$175.00.....Sold to NTKG : $200.00
> 
> I know yall asians have a ton of money


You have a yak for sale?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

the words ocean, shark, and inflatable don't sound like they should even be spoken in the same sentence. i believe there is a few sites online that will actually finance you a kayak.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> Used ,by me ,with everyhing included:$175.00.....Sold to NTKG : $200.00


really? NTKG, do you want to buy my Tarpon12? It has rod holders, fish finder and I'll even throw in my milk crate...


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> really? NTKG, do you want to buy my Tarpon12? It has rod holders, fish finder and I'll even throw in my milk crate...



how much?


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

went ahead and purchased the inflatable..it was cheap and worth my time..ill post back after i take her for a nice "dip" and you all know what i think...


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*Shark Fishing*

If U Want I Will Come Down And Wheel Them Baits Out For U Just As Long As I Can Get Some Meat And Gas Money


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I would think that the inflatable isn't very heavy and carries a high profile. That may make it susceptible to cross winds.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

*got it yesterday*

the seas have been to rough to put anything in the water..i will still post and let everyone know how she is..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've yaked out shark baits for Kozlow and there is nothing like carrying a big bloody mullet on the back of a kayak. I can almost hear the Jaws theme in my mind every time I get in a kayak. Wish I had been wearing a life jacket though.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*forgot about it*

try the sea eagle web site


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*forgot about it*

try the sea eagle website probally the best


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

the one thing you can try if you want to is bass pro shops they have a yak i thing that is preety cheap but only 8ft long, faster. the most imrotant thing is to put the bait in a plastic bag so no blood spills out. then when you get out far enough just dump it and paddle back like crazy, NO WORRIES if you want I will still do it for you


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Chipotle, I'm from Staunton originally. Lived there until three years ago.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

what happened got dissapointed of the trout and bass fishing after a couple of trips to the ocean or was it the deer hunting, bad two weeks or it might be the boredom. great people and family though. best wishes  like to here back from you so you can tell me about the great fishin and i can tell you about the town


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, went saltwater fishing a couple times and I couldn't shake it. I still like trout fishing, but I haven't been back there in almost two years.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Used ,by me ,with everyhing included:$175.00.....Sold to NTKG : $200.00
> 
> I know yall asians have a ton of money



wtf dood... no need for that ****


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

2 words. Ocean Kayak.

Dont skimp on something that your life depends on. I have an OK frenzy and you can to for around 400 for a shinny new one. I got mine used for 200. Ocean kayak IMHO makes the best yak for the surf there is. They ride up and over waves going out and dont nose dive as bad coming back in. I have tried out many yaks in the surf and OK is the only one i would be willing to paddle in any waves over 4 feet.

The problems i see with an inflatable are 
1: they are not made to last. 
2: Sit in Kayaks dont work in the surf very well with out a spray skirt (assuming its a sit in). 
3: I dont know how yall fish on the east coast, but in Texas we use hooks in our baits.  Hooks+Inflatable yak= a long swim back in. 
4: flex, the more the yak flexs the harder it is going to be to paddle out and back in for that matter.

Watch ebay and also paddling.net

other yaks that work good in the surf: mainstream King fisher 400 new at academy
cobra kayaks not very easy on the wallet, but top of the line.

goodluck


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

I see the griping about $200 for a yak to wheel baits out--if you saw an ad for a new Breakaway rod that guaranteed casts of 300 yards for $200, would you consider the rod? That would only launch a single line, and have a defined load capacity, and only let you use it in surf fishing or other big-water situations.

By comparison the kayak works in fresh or salt, and you can paddle anything out from a fishbite or sandflea to a tuna head. 

And as far as an inflatable, it will catch wind, paddle poorly, and be slower because it's not very stiff or sleek. So, it will be pretty sucky before you even CONSIDER sinking, plus likely last a season or 2. Bad investment--sell some plasma or something and buy a used, real kayak so we don't get to read about you in the newspaper........


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Surf Cat

"where we were (buxton, behind the hotels) it turned out to be a waste of time"


Behind the motels where you were yaking baits the sand bars we not messing with your line, debris from other motels/houses and giant sandbags were your culprite. We yak baits in the Buxton Cape Point Area all the time for Cobia and larger sharks in the hook area with little to no abrasion problem what so ever. Even takin some out several hundred yards on big 50w and 80w Reels and stand up gear.. Quite fun and productive... Have fun be safe and convice that other guy to leave the blow-up toys @ home.... JAM


----------

